# Denver's City Park Criterium Sunday



## kinglh (Oct 28, 2005)

wanted to (blatantly) advertise for our City Park Criterium that's happening on sunday, June 7th. Lots of happenings: long 2 mile course with tight corners, ACA bar/bat racing, deep prize list, free noon kids race (7 and under), cruiser criterium, women's mentoring program and lots more....

I will spare the details, but check out rockymountainroadclub.org for more information.

see you sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## kinglh (Oct 28, 2005)

*6k in prizes*

We have over $6,000 in cash and prizes....see you there!


----------

